# where is the coolest part to live in oz?



## katyjo (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi guys im very new to all this still at research stage in fact this is my first bit of research!! 

Australia really appeals to me but although i love the sun really cant bare it when its too hot you know anything over say 35 degrees im not sure we'd tolerate very well. So my question is where is the coolest part of the country? Ive been told brisbane is very hot is this true? 


KJ


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi KJ, 

It's the reverse of the northern hemisphere, so the further north you go in Australia the hotter is becomes. 

If you NEVER like it over 35 degrees C then you need to head as far south as possible which would be Tasmania. If you don't mind it hitting 35deg C occasionally then parts of South Australia, Victoria, NSW and WA would be okay. 

In the 'PLEASE READ...' post you'll find links for weather in the Weather section. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi there, we've been in Brisbane for 6 months now and the summer months it can hit 35 - 38 some days but it's not the heat but the humidity here that gets to you 

But, Brisbane is beautiful and the humidity is not there all year round, just the summer months, i wouldn't rule it out, if you like hot weather anyway then Brisbane might just be your choice of city, cities like Melbourne may be too cold for you.

My sis in law and hubby, 1 is Scottish, 1 is Irish - both moved to Melbourne 1st, thought it was too cold and they lived there for 2 years and had enough, then moved to Brisbane and much prefer the climate here. So, my point is, everyone is different in their choice, even if you come from an extremely cold country! 

Good luck.


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

katyjo said:


> Hi guys im very new to all this still at research stage in fact this is my first bit of research!!
> 
> Australia really appeals to me but although i love the sun really cant bare it when its too hot you know anything over say 35 degrees im not sure we'd tolerate very well. So my question is where is the coolest part of the country? Ive been told brisbane is very hot is this true?
> 
> ...


Tasmania is the coolest part of Australia. The summers are mild and the winters can be decidedly chilly! It is a very beautiful place. A lot of it reminds me of my native Scotland.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Aussiejock said:


> Tasmania is the coolest part of Australia. The summers are mild and the winters can be decidedly chilly! It is a very beautiful place. A lot of it reminds me of my native Scotland.


Think i'll have to head down there then Aussiejock


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey Celts:

Here's an image to get you down there a little bit faster:
http://image28.webshots.com/28/8/72/64/258487264gksuuT_fs.jpg

Tasmanian Highlands



scottishcelts said:


> Think i'll have to head down there then Aussiejock


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

amaslam said:


> Hey Celts:
> 
> Here's an image to get you down there a little bit faster:
> http://image28.webshots.com/28/8/72/64/258487264gksuuT_fs.jpg
> ...


Love the Tazzy highlands - think i'll be moving there sooner rather than later!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

amaslam said:


> Hey Celts:
> 
> Here's an image to get you down there a little bit faster:
> http://image28.webshots.com/28/8/72/64/258487264gksuuT_fs.jpg
> ...


I get a forbidden error when I try to access that page


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> I get a forbidden error when I try to access that page


Yes, that happens to me too, but when I highlight the same link in the browser and press Enter the image shows up. I think it's something about their web server rather than the pasted link.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

no found


----------



## ayashe (Apr 10, 2009)

I grew up east of LA where it's pretty dry semi-desert and HOT summers for months on end-- so I love cold weather! I live in the state of Victoria, west of Melbourne, and it's pretty chilly here! It has several dry, hot days in summer, but there's always a cool change after a few days, not weeks or months like California. I've been to Tazzie too and it's beautiful, green, and cool. I would move to Launceston in a minute! But I'm happy where I am. The winter can be quite biting at times, but I'd say Victoria is one of the coolest states, if not the coolest besides Tazzie. Melbourne is always a few degress milder than where I live, and there is almost no humidity in VIC.


----------



## AussiePrincess (Apr 4, 2012)

_Hey guys, I'm Sarah ^^; I'm really hoping to move to Australia sometime in the future.. I do have family who were born in Australia and still live there but, they don't know me personally.. and I don't know them either . I'm 24, but I'm not a big fan of the heat that's constant. I like it not too hot, but not too cold. I have hay fever & sinus problems so.. I need some where that isn't humid and isn't too hot or cold ha-ha.. I think Victoria or Melbourne would be a perfect choice for me, I find it difficult to breath when the weathers too warm. So what you think?

to the person who posted this thread.. I honestly think that the south of Australia would be perfect for you, but if you don't like it too cold? center yourself a little closer to Sydney? I'm not sure._


----------

